
France Says Fight Against Messaging Encryption Needs Worldwide Initiative - kushti
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-internet-encryption-idUSKCN10M1KB
======
Davidbrcz
I'm French and I can honestly say that we have the dumbest government the
world has ever seen.

